# Blackout at ATL airport



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Power went off at 13:00 
Want to see how prepared the GVMT is for a EMP then just watch the news coming out of Hartsfield 
It’s total chaos.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Found this on the Atlanta Urinal and Constipation website

Power outage reported at Atlanta airport

The natives are most likely getting restless up in the ATL...

That would be a top 100 shittiest places to be post EMP...


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

There have been people stuck on planes some over 5 hours now they are just sitting on taxiway.
At least they have APU power and if not can leave an engine idle for electric power.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SDF880 said:


> There have been people stuck on planes some over 5 hours now they are just sitting on taxiway.
> At least they have APU power and if not can leave an engine idle for electric power.


SDF,

Why can't they evac the people stuck on planes?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Slippy said:


> SDF,
> 
> Why can't they evac the people stuck on planes?


Heard they got a few planes unloaded and bused passengers in. but that all took time to coordinate slow going process
and over 100+ planes on the taxiway. Crazy situation. Luckily my cargo flights can still come and go ok.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

This is amazing. I have all inbound/outbound ATL traffic on this screen and as of 2 mins ago only 1 plane showing! Normal it would be full
of flight in/out of ATL

https://flightaware.com/live/airport/KATL


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Glad we dont fly.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Glad we dont fly.


Smart man!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Some where, . . . some how, . . . in some way, . . . there should have been multiple emergency generators to preempt this type of disaster.

Now . . . the ********* know that in THE BUSIEST terminal in all the USA, . . . one single bomb in the electrical works shuts it down.

Watch for it. And this may not be the only one.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It's not that we don't fly, it's that we won't period. Ain't going to happen ever again.

Same goes for a fricken cruise ship.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Coming up on 37 years and 7 airlines I have worked for and I hate to fly passenger flights!
I'd much rather ride on the cargo flights if I have to go at all! I'd much rather jump in the car with mama and go!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Son's flight out of Denver was canceled about 50 minutes ago.

A genuine mess.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

That stinks! Was he heading to ATL? DEN weather looks good and temp right at freezing.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> That stinks! Was he heading to ATL? DEN weather looks good and temp right at freezing.


You know how it is. Had to go through ATL. So will everyone on Judgement Day.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Another reason to try to avoid any airlines fortress hub if possible. That is hard to do with
current schedules. Hope it won't be too painful for him!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

GA Power prediction says service may return around midnight. 
Still no report on reason for the outage


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey, @SDF880, Thanks for the site.

I went and looked at the newly installed CAT 3's plate for my old hang out.

Things have changed a lot over the decades.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Done one CAT 3 in the SIM or I should say the autopilot did! All of our A/C are CAT 3 cert sure helps with the fog monster!


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Loooord have mercy, I’m up in asheville for the blessed holiday, drove. First time we have driven in years...real glad we didn’t fly. What a mess!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> Done one CAT 3 in the SIM or I should say the autopilot did! All of our A/C are CAT 3 cert sure helps with the fog monster!


Ah yup, Have done a few gyro takeoffs in fog, interesting, never did incoming in the soup.

Nothing I ever flew had anything other than a std ILS system.

Mine had full ILS with the autopilot coupled to the navcoms.

I use to chase the needles a few times.

That was good enough for me, busted mins a few times at home base.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The airlines are set up to make money not to function with disasters. It will take an act of Congress and taxpayer monies to change that. Fat chance.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Ah yup, Have done a few gyro takeoffs in fog, interesting, never did incoming in the soup.
> 
> Nothing I ever flew had anything other than a std ILS system.
> 
> ...


I was in the jumpseat on a takeoff from BOS a long time ago 600 RVR and away we go the F/O did the takeoff
and once in the air we started a startling right hand bank and I'm like thinking "oh F" and the captain very calmly says 
"watch your bank angle" and F/O got us back straight and level in seconds while I sat there pretty much scared $hitless!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Glad we dont fly.


I am with you and the few times I did have to fly I try to be stoned or drunk...usually both!!! There is just to much studpity at the air port these days for my short level of patience.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Last few airlines I have worked for in these conditions the captain always does the takeoff and or landing!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> Last few airlines I have worked for in these conditions the captain always does the takeoff and or landing!


I was PIC for most, I am basically a technorat, I would be glued to the instruments and trusted them only.

You have to trust them, such as in a missed approach, going back to the outer marker and starting over.

I liked instrument flying, it was a challenge to get it precise, DME was always a help..

Let me say this, in the beginning of my flying, the VOR's were four post A/N beams.

Were you in the jump seat during that TO?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> I was PIC for most, I am basically a technorat, I would be glued to the instruments and trusted them only.
> 
> You have to trust them, such as in a missed approach, going back to the outer marker and starting over.
> 
> ...


No the BOS was my first CAT 3 T/O. I was on a TWA L-1011 SFO did a CAT 3 landing!
I fly a dispatcher desk for a reason I leave the white knuckle stuff to the pro's!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

My kind of flying is talking a 1-26 glider up and thermaling or ridge running as long as I can stay up and enjoy!


----------

